# 180 Gal aquascape / look at my Geophgaus Video



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey everyone! Just did a new video showing my 180 gallon that I recently rescaped. I like it better then how it was before but Im still not done.. of course.. your never done with an aquarium hahaha Anyways I actually talk a bit in this video hope it turned out good! Enjoy.


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

That looks awesome!


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

Very nice. Looks great


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks guys .


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

nice....seems kinda empty....those fry growing out will help. 

Got some good shots of the "Flame"? Looks to be a good subject for some portraits.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

This is my best Photo of the flame atm. Haha and yes it is a bit empty for now. Thinking of stocking ideas.


----------

